# New to this forum and to pigeons!



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

I just joined this forum to learn as much as I can about pet pigeons. I work for animal control and we often pick up or get calls on pigeons. Sometimes we're able to contact rightful owners, sometime they're not banded and not claimed. I think we've had about eight of them plus a pair of ringnecks over the five years that I've been here and we were able to find appropriate homes for everybody. 

We currently have a lone Helmet that we picked up several months ago. I posted him/her on Petfinder and a couple of other forums, but no takers. S/he's been living in a cage in our cat room, certainly not ideal but at least safe and cared for. I feel sorry for this bird. It bothers me to see it in a small cage everyday. A few days ago, I decided that I'd take him/her home to foster, at least. 

He'll be living in part of my chicken coop. I've been doing much reading on the subject and I understand that it's a bit controversial. Others on my chicken forum have done this with success, so I'm going to give it a try. The pigeon will have its own insulated box, hung high in the chicken run, its own feeding platform, water, perches, etc. I know where my chickens have been, I keep them wormed and mite/lice free. In the fall they were all treated for coccidiosis as a precautionary measure after one pullet was looking and acting a bit under the weather. (Nothing came of it and her condition improved within a couple pf days). My birds are all very healthy and the pigeon has shown no signs of illness or parasites in the 7-8 months it has been here. Are there any precautions that I should take in this respect? 

If all goes exceptionally well, I will likely keep the pigeon and find a companion for him/her. If it doesn't work out, I'll keep him in my home in a large flight cage and hopefully find him a permanent home!

Advice, input, comments, questions, concerns, etc are welcome! Thank you!


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

May i be the first one to Welcome you to PT

Bill T


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Why, thank you!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome, just fire away whatever questions you need, obviously you are more aware on the medication part, so just breeding and raising is what you need to worry about.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, I really have no interest in breeding. I just want to keep this guy and his potential companion happy and healthy.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to Pt and I'm sure you can find all the answers to your questions on here. Me personally would keep him inside with you. One pigeon in a coup with a bunch of chickens is not really safe for him. Chickens can kill him really quickly. Unless you are there to keep an eye on him I wouldn't leave him out there. But I'm glad he is with you and you are giving him a good home. You might find others on here that have had pigeons and chickens in the same pen, I just don't think it is a good idea. min


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Just wanna say welcome to PT. We have great people here and willing to help with lots od info........*


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## WOODRUFF LOFT (Nov 18, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Welcome to Pt and I'm sure you can find all the answers to your questions on here. Me personally would keep him inside with you. One pigeon in a coup with a bunch of chickens is not really safe for him. Chickens can kill him really quickly. Unless you are there to keep an eye on him I wouldn't leave him out there. But I'm glad he is with you and you are giving him a good home. You might find others on here that have had pigeons and chickens in the same pen, I just don't think it is a good idea. min


welcome to PT, I would be careful putting him/her with the chicks!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be very careful! I don't want anything to happen to him....or her, haha. I'll make sure s/he has plenty of spots out of the chickens' reach. I will also be sure to do this on a weekend so I can be home to supervise. Also, half of my chickens are bantam breeds so it's not like he'll be stuck with Jersey Giants that'll trample him. Out of the standard birds I have, three are crested breeds (one Sultan who is just about the most docile, gentle wuss of a baby, and two Polish, who are known to be goofy and spazzy and anything but aggressive. Then I've got two Silkies, who are more like docile, fluffy lawn ornaments than chickens. There's only one fresh little frizzled Cochin cross that I feel I should be the least bit concerned with, but I'll definitely be keeping an eagle eye on things until I feel confortable. Honestly, I know my girls and how they react to outsiders. I would never attempt this if I thought this pigeon would be in immediate danger, but I truly appreciate the concern! What I'm really more concerned with is biosecurity type stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

With my experience I have had more problems with little bantams than regular chickens. But as long as you are there to supervise then I guess try, but it will only take one little peck in the eye and he/she could get hurt. Please keep us posted. min


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

hi there ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

i think if you have a lot of space and high out of chicken reach perches you should be fine.. I have seen alot of places where they keep pigeons and chickens together but you never know what can happen on any given day.. I do think its awesome that your willing to take this bird in thou and I think it would be great if you can get this bird a mate as well.. I wish you luck in your endevor to giving this bird a home


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, all! 

I have decided to wait until spring, so the weather won't be a shock and the addition will be completed. The dimensions of the expanded run will be 6'x8' and 6' high. The coop itself is on legs and raised a couple of feet so there's also a 4'x4' area underneath it which is where the chickens eat and dustbathe. I plan on hanging the pigeon box and feeding station in a high corner furthest from where the chickies eat. I have 5 bantam and 3 smaller sized standard chickens. Does this sound like enough space for a pair?


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

If you need any help just make a new thread on it. I'm sure people would be glad to help you, me expecially. I'm glad there are animal patrols willing to help pigeons in need. Most patrols would leave pigeons dying. I did research and read that pigeons are not protected by law.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Oops! Thanks for that suggestion 

I think my pound is completely different from most. We are all very compassionate, animal loving people, each with many beloved pets of our own. We don't euthanize anybody unless absolutely necessary (public safety reasons, like a very aggressive dog OR animals that are medically beyond help). All of us are always willing to foster, bottle feed, rehabilitate, etc. I was very lucky to have found a shelter like this. I could never work in a place with people who didn't care!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, RachelsaurusRex! Glad to have you here on Pigeon-Talk and thank you for helping all the birds and animals!

Terry


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you! It's my pleasure!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Rachelsaurusrex,
Welcome to PT  I think it's great that u r helping this pigeon, and since u said some other ppl you know who have done this safely, should be no problem. Good luck  YaSin


----------

